# price for liquid installed poyurethane roof



## dron (Jun 12, 2014)

*price for liquid installed polyurethane roof*

Hi there,

I am new to the forum, and so to the roofing business.
Here is my issue. Currently, I am marketing a somewhat new roofing material. Namely, a liquid installed, seamless, polyurethane-based polymeric coating. The materials will adhere on its own to almost any solid surfaces (wood, concrete, metal, plastic, SPF, bitumen etc.) and last for the lifetime of a roof (pretty much) at any weather conditions (heat, frost, wind, precip., sun etc.) Additionally, such roofs will be durable enough to easily tolerate some decent abuse like human traffic and equipment (snow blowers). It is easily patchable at any time if needed. These materials have a long track records of claim free use outside of North America but in a similar climate.

Now, I am wondering, what would a be a fair price to sell this product to reputable roofers like yours. Will the price of $6 per sq.ft. for 5-mm thick coating fly?

Thank you in advance,

Dron


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

5mm or 0.5mm? I find the first hard to believe


----------



## dron (Jun 12, 2014)

roofermann said:


> 5mm or 0.5mm? I find the first hard to believe


it is 5 mm. That is why it is so durable and everlasting (literally). It can be thinner of course (like a typical PU or acrilic coatings), and therefore much cheaper, but such a coating will not serve the intended purpose.

So what do you think about the offer? Will it fly?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Need more info.


----------



## dron (Jun 12, 2014)

roofermann said:


> Need more info.


would love to provide it. just tell me which info is missing. Bottom line in my question is what is the highest price roofers want to spent on materials per sq.ft.

I am not a roofer per say, so this information is kind of sketchy for me. What I've heard though that customers are paying anywhere from $10 to $15 per sq.ft.(incl. labor) for mod.bit. or single-ply membranes. And roofer spent generally $5 on materials (per sq.ft.).

My product is not polyacrilic-based and not a typical PU either. Here is some additional words from the product leaflet:

"OCT oligomeric compositions are liquid rubber heterogenic suspensions, which are easily prepared on an application site before installation. Compositions can be freely poured on solid surfaces (sub-bases) at -10Co or higher and at any ambient humidity. Formation of a monolithic polymeric surface occurs during chemical reaction and is not affected by dampness of an underlying surface. Resulted material is strongly bound to a sub-base. The technology allows creating seamless polymeric surfaces of any required thickness. Viscosity and curing time can be easily adjusted which enables the installation of the OCT compositions on surfaces of any configuration, including vertical walls.
Due to their chemical structure, OCT oligomeric coatings are characterized by their outstanding mechanical durability, chemical stability in aggressive media, water, heat/frost and UV resistance, which make them useful in any climatic zones. Another important advantage of these materials is their fire-resistance."


----------

